# Thomas Watson: Does God know evil?



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 9, 2020)

_Quest._ Here a question may be started, _If there be such perfection in the knowledge of God, then he knows sin?_

_Resp._ The Schools distinguish of a double knowledge in God. There is, 1. _Scientia simplicis intelligentiae,_ a knowledge of pure intelligence, and thus he knows evil by a contrary good, as the light discovers the darkness. So we say, _Rectum est index sui & obliqui,_ The straight rule shews the crooked. 2. There is a knowledge of approbation. Thus God doth not know sin; for he hates it, he punisheth it. Christ was _made sin,_ yet _he knew no sin;_ he did know it so as to hate it, not so as to act or approve it. ...

For more, see Thomas Watson: Does God know evil?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

